# problème pour connecter macbook pro à vidéo projecteur acer



## tokat (1 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, je viens d'acquérir un vidéo proj acer x1383wh. J'ai un macbook pro fin 2008 que je voudrais connecter à ce VD. Alors j'ai acheté un adaptateur mini display/ hdmi puisque le VD à une entrée Hdmi, le mac le reconnaît dans les moniteurs lorsque le VD est éteint, mais quand je l'allume le VD dit qu'il n'y pas de signal sur l'entrée Hdmi. Je précise que lorsque je fais la même opération pour brancher ma télé cela se fait tout seul et l'image de l'ordinateur apparaît instantanément (donc l'adaptateur fonctionne). D'où cela peut-il provenir? est-ce que ce mac n'est pas adapté (trop vieux) pour sortir de ce mini display en hdmi, mais seulement en vga ou dvi (mais en même temps il le fait pour la télé qui est aussi vieille)? Bref si vous avez des idées n'hésitez pas car je ne vois pas comment m'en sortir pour l'instant.


----------



## ouawak (2 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
Mon problème se rapproche du vôtre. A deux on aura peut être une réponse ... 
Voici le mien :
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un vidéoprojecteur Acer H5360. Il est branché à un IMac par la sortie "Mini Display Port" via un cable VGA. Le problème est qu'aucun affichage ne se fait à l'écran. Est-ce un problème de fréquence comme spécifié dans la notice ? Je cite :"Remarque : Pour vous assurer que le projecteur fonctionne correctement avec votre ordinateur, assurez-vous que la fréquence du mode d’affichage est compatible avec le projecteur." 

Si c'est le cas, comment y remédier ?

Y-a t-il d'autres possibilités de branchement avec d'autres connectiques pour mon ordinateur ? Comme une liaison HDMI-VP par exemple...( je n'ai pas cette connectique).

Merci de m'apporter une aide


----------



## tokat (2 Juillet 2015)

ouawak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mon problème se rapproche du vôtre. A deux on aura peut être une réponse ...
> Voici le mien :
> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un vidéoprojecteur Acer H5360. Il est branché à un IMac par la sortie "Mini Display Port" via un cable VGA. Le problème est qu'aucun affichage ne se fait à l'écran. Est-ce un problème de fréquence comme spécifié dans la notice ? Je cite :"Remarque : Pour vous assurer que le projecteur fonctionne correctement avec votre ordinateur, assurez-vous que la fréquence du mode d’affichage est compatible avec le projecteur."
> ...


Bonjour,
je suis arrivé pour mon cas à la conclusion suivante: je pense que le signal émis par le Macbookpro 2008 n'est pas un signal reconnu pas le VD tout récent, et à moins de prendre un portable moins vieux avec une sortie directement hdmi, le problème persistera....
Pour le vôtre si effectivement vous disposez d'une sortie hdmi il est préférable de la raccorder à celle-ci (meilleure qualité d'image), cela dépend de l'âge de imac en regardant sur sa notice vous trouverez ses ports vidéo. c'est là où s'arrête l'aide que je peux vous fournir car je ne suis non plus un foudre en informatique. Cordialement.


----------



## ouawak (3 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Cà y est, j'ai résolu le problème (ou on a résolu pour moi). 
C'est sûr que mon Imac reconnaissait le VP. Il suffit d'aller sur "Préférences système" et "Moniteur". Le modèle de mon Vidéo projecteur est alors reconnu (le H5360BD). Dans "Disposition", j'ai coché "recopie vidéo", on peut choisir la résolution, etc... Mais : rien ! Et c'est là où il fallait choisir  la sortie sur la télécommande : en tapant sur "Source" en plusieurs fois, j'ai choisi la sortie "VGA" et le tour était joué. Euréka !!!! pour moi en tout cas. Effectivement d'après un conseiller, j'aurais pu travailler directement sur le port HDMI.
 Je ne suis pas déçu, j'espère pour vous une issue.
Alors pour vous, pourquoi ne pas utilise un adaptateur Display/Vga comme je l'ai fait ? C'est peut-être la solution.

Cordialement


----------

